# Moving to Thessaloniki with cats!



## gemmar (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi there
My husband has got a job in Thessaloniki and we will be moving there probably before the end of this year.


I have 2 cats who are 13 & 14. The vet in the UK has given them a health check and decided that one of the cats needs some teeth out at an estimated cost of £600! and the other needs some blood and urine tests to see if she has a thyroid (another £250!) this is before I've even had them microchipped and rabies vaccinated and looked into the cost of flying them over!
I really don't want to leave them behind as they are family pets. I have 2 children aged 7 & 9 and they would be devestated if they had to say goodbye.

My question really is what are the vets like? and are they cheaper than the UK? If I could get them a passport to get over, would it be better to get them looked at for these things when I get there?

We are looking for a house in Thermis or Panorama most probably as my children will be going to Pinewood.

I know no Greek or anyone there other than the few people I met at my husbands new job when we came for a few days a week or so ago.

Any help would be much appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vets in Thessaloniki*

Hello Gemmar, my husband and I moved to Greece a year ago, we are living in a small village of Neo Rysio which belongs to the Municipality of Thermi, just 3 Km. south from Pinewood School (same Thess/N. Moudania Highway) and 14 min. drive to the city. We found a street dog golden retriver mix begging for food at the gate and we decided to adopt him (Pauli is his name). The first Vet visit included vaccinations, blood work, microship and registration, traveling docs, anti-fleas collar and spay surgery, he stayed there for 12 hours and the vet drove him home, we paid only 350 Euros. There are many vets and animal rescue centers in Thessaloniki specialized in birds, cats, dogs and wild animal and even a Animal hospital.

i. 

Hope it helps you. Let me know if you have any question. Have a nice week and welcome to Greece


----------



## AllSROGirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey,
I am from Thessaloniki, you have to make a long search on vets in Thessaloniki they are not al the same I used to live downtown and there were 2 vets a couple of blocks away from my place the one was very different from the other. It will certainly cost less but in means of trusting a vet you have to know, feel free to ask around when you get here, people are very helpful, that's my best advice ask others with pets around your area they will tell you who to avoid.
Thermi and Panorama are not so downtown but you already know that I suppose so there are not so many choices there you have to check downtown. If you have a car it's not a problem.


----------



## gemmar (Sep 21, 2012)

*Driving to Thessaloniki with cats*

Hi,

Thanks Dama and allSROgirl for your replies, they were very helpful.

My cats have their passports ready and we have just got back from looking at houses in Thessaloniki and have decided on a property in Vagarades (because it has a pool!) It's also close to Pinewood School and my husband's work.

We originally intended to fly over with the cats but are now considering driving as we can then keep our car which is virtually brand new so we can save out on losing too much money on it.

Has anyone had any experience driving from the UK? From what I can see, the easiest route is through France, Germany, Switzerland andthen a ferry from an Italian prt into Igoumenitsa... 

Any info would be gratefully received. Particularly regarding travelling with the cats on one of the Ferries. I believe some let you take the cats in the cabins....

Many thanks,


----------

